# Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar



## matty2580 (14. September 2011)

*Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Über diese von Microsoft eigens eingerichtete Seite kann man 3 verschiedene Windows 8 Preview downloaden.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516

Preview 1:
*Windows Developer Preview with developer tools English, 64-bit (x64)*
*DOWNLOAD* (4.8 GB)
All of the following come on a disk image file (.iso). See below for installation instructions.


64-bit Windows Developer Preview
Windows SDK for Metro style apps
Microsoft Visual Studio 11 Express for Windows Developer Preview
Microsoft Expression Blend 5 Developer Preview
28 Metro style apps including the BUILD Conference app


Preview 2:*
Windows Developer Preview English, 64-bit (x64)*
*DOWNLOAD* (3.6 GB)
Includes a disk image file (.iso) to install the Windows Developer Preview and Metro style apps on a 64-bit PC.


Preview 3:
*Windows Developer Preview English, 32-bit (x86)
**DOWNLOAD* (2.8 GB)
Includes a disk image file (.iso) to install the Windows Developer Preview and Metro style apps on a 32-bit PC.

Hier noch ein Download für den Windows-Developer-Preview-Windows 8-Guide als PDF.
http://download.microsoft.com/downl.../Windows_Developer_Preview-Windows8_guide.pdf


In allen 3 Preview ist die neue Oberfläche "*Metro*", und einige Apps dabei.
Metro erinnert stark an die aus Windows Phone 7 bekannte *Tiles*-Oberfläche.
Das im ersten Download enthaltene Visual Studio werden die meisten User nicht benötigen.
Die Preview selbst müssen nicht aktiviert werden.
Und Microsoft wird keinen Support für die Preview anbieten.
Da es sich hier um frühe Preview von Windows 8 handelt, sind diese Versionen nicht als Ersatz für dass aktuelle BS geeignet.

Ein Touch-fähiger Monitor wird für Windows 8 empfohlen.
Systemanforderungen sind eine 1Ghz schnelle x86-CPU, ein(32 Bit) bzw. zwei(64 Bit) GB RAM, 16(32 Bit) oder 20(64 Bit) GB freien Festplattenspeicher.
Die GPU muss DirectX 9 und WDDM 1.0 unterstützen.

Vermutlich wird Windows 8 im April veröffentlicht. Konkrete Angaben von Microsoft für einen genauen Release-Termin gibt es noch nicht.
Bis dahin sollte noch eine Beta-Version und eine   Release Candidate folgen.

Ich empfehle Virtual Box zum testen der Preview.
http://www.virtualbox.de/
Detail Seite Virtual PC 2007 - Deutsch
Anleitung – Virtuelle Maschinen
Hier noch eine englische Anleitung zum installieren von Windows 8 bei Virtual Box:
http://www.sysprobs.com/guide-install-windows-8-virtualbox




byaliar schrieb:


> Erstmal die 32bit fassung lässt sich nicht auf  ein 64bit Host mit einer virtual machine installieren.Lösung 64bit  nehmen.





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Musste bei der VirtualBox noch IO-APCI  aktivieren in den Optionen, ansonsten hatte ich eine  Hal_Initialization_Failed-Meldung.


Danke für die Info *byaliar*, und *ConNerVos*.


Anleitung zum aktivieren des Windows 7 Start Menü in Windows 8 (nicht getestet, in englisch):
http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-enable-start-menu-in-windows-8/
Anleitung für Windows 8 in deutsch (nicht getestet):
http://easytopia.de/windows-8-in-deutsch-uebersetzen/




Video zur neuen Windows 8 Touch-Oberfläche:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Efk7EOmiYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Video zum Windows 8 Explorer mit Ribbon-Interface:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_KO1VRPz7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Postet bitte Eure Meinung zum neuen Windows!!!

Wie gefällt Euch die neue Oberfläche?
Hat Microsoft zu viel verändert?
Was kann bleiben?
Was sollte dringend geändert werden?


----------



## Liza (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Dowdload verfügbar*

Danke dir für die Links und die News, werde ich glaube ich mal in einer Virtuellen Maschine testen. Bin ich ja mal gespannt.

*Edit:* das neue Design ist grauenhaft, bis auf diese Ding was vor dem Desktop gestartet wird sieht es für mich aus wie Windows 7, frage mich nur wie ich jetzt das alte Startmenü wieder aktivieren kann, hab das leider nicht gefunden.

Der Hammer ist, was man bei der Custome installation alles deaktivieren kann (sollte) an nach Hause Telefonier-Optionen von Windows. Bezweifle stark, das es nur wegen der Developer Version so ist. 

Aber so leid es mir tut, für mich wirkt die Version wie eine erweiterte Windows 7 Version mit neuen Features, und zwar unnötigen Features. Jedenfalls wirkt es stark danach. Die Installationsroutine ist optimiert worden und ist etwas moderner, brauch man aber auch nicht unbedingt. Auch erstellt Windows 8 eine ca 300 MB Große System Reserve Partition, wohingegen Windows Vista/7 mit 100 MB auskommen.

Dieses Ribbon bei geöffneten Fenstern kann man ausblenden, bzw minimieren. Aber es bleibt noch das nicht vorhandene Startmenü, hier scheint es als diene das Metro Design als kompletter Ersatz, ich hoffe aber nicht. Denke man wird sich Windows 8 irgendwann durch Tricks dementsprechend anpassen können das es wie Windows 7 aussieht. Der Taskmanager wirkt augeräumter, aber doch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Naja, sollte Windows 8 ordentlich flotter laufen und Registry Einstellungen bieten zum kompletten deaktivieren der Metro Oberfläche, könnte es vllt was werden ansonsten sehe ich bisher keinen Grund später einmal umsteigen zu müssen.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Dowdload verfügbar*

lol Liza, wenn du Metro komplett abschalten willst, wie soll dann Win8 "was werden" ? Das ist die ganze Idee hinter Win8. Wenn du nur nen leicht verbesserten Explorer haben willst, dann schlag ich vor du googelst nach vorhandenen Lösungen.


----------



## Liza (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Dowdload verfügbar*



Meai schrieb:


> wie soll dann Win8 "was werden" ?


 
Ja, aber mir gefällt dieser Metro kram nicht, gleiches war ja schon beim Windows Phone 7 und das verkaufte sich recht schleppend. Nicht ohne Grund denke ich. Mich interessiert Windows 8 nur dann, wenn ich ein flottes und nicht vollgemülltes System bekomme. Ich möchte selber entscheiden können ob ich Funktionen nutzen will oder nicht, und wenn nicht möchte ich sie komplett entfernt können. Wer dann Metro nutzt, kann dies ja auch gerne tun, nur sollte man trotzdem dem User eine Wahl geben diese extreme Veränderung entweder ein oder auszuschalten.

User wollen ein flottest und ressourcensparendes System, was viel kann aber auch nicht überladen ist. Und Metro ist definitiv etwas, was ich als unnötig erachte und in die Kategorie ÜBERLADEN/MÜLL einordne.

Ich habe nichts gegen Veränderungen, solange sie durchdacht und sinnvoll sind.
Dies sehe ich jedenfalls noch nicht bei Windows 8, wie gesagt wirkt Windows 8 bisher wie ein großes ServicePack mit paar neuen Features für Windows 7


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

hies es in einer alten News zu dem Thema nicht, das man Metro bei Win8 komplett abschalten könnte? Und das alte Startmenü reaktivieren?
Ich glaube, das was Win8 wirklich von Win7 unterscheidet, sieht man nicht: Schnelleres Booten, weniger Prozesse, weniger Speicherbedarf...


----------



## IconX (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Sehe ich genauso, die neue Oberfläche ist zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig... für mich irgendwie eine Tabletisierung , wenn mans vom Unwort des Jahres "Konsolisierung" ableiten darf.


----------



## Liza (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> hies es in einer alten News zu dem Thema nicht, das man Metro bei Win8 komplett abschalten könnte? Und das alte Startmenü reaktivieren?
> Ich glaube, das was Win8 wirklich von Win7 unterscheidet, sieht man nicht: Schnelleres Booten, weniger Prozesse, weniger Speicherbedarf...


 
Ich hab bisher noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden es zu deaktivieren, zudem soll soweit ich weiß Metro ein fester Bestandteil bleiben. Man kann zwar auf den Desktop wechseln, aber Metro wird dennoch im Hintergrund weiter ausgeführt.
Wäre natürlich klasse, Metro komplett abschalten zu können, jedenfalls für Benutzer wie mich die dies nicht nutzen möchten.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

@liza, ich hab mir den Livestream angesehen und Win8 braucht schonmal halb soviel Ram wie Win7. (im Moment 280MB, was sogar an abgespeckte Linuxalternativen rankommt)
Aber wie du merkst bin ich schon ein Fan von Windows 8. Ich bin voll der Meinung dass zb. der Internet Explorer ein Teil des Betriebssystems sein sollte und nicht ein Extraprogramm das jeder selbst installieren muss. (ich benutze Chrome im Moment) In Win8 ist das Ding voll integriert und man kann das Ding tatsächlich ordentlich benutzen im Fullscreen, ohne störende UI Elemente. Und dann kommt erst dieses Andocken! Man kann beliebige Applikationen an andere Applikationen links oder rechts andocken. Das muss man gesehen haben, finde ich schon toll.
Es stimmt schon, dass es eine Tabletisierung ist, aber im guten Sinn. Wer will schon ständig irgendwelche Icons suchen und in Untermenüs herumkramen? Meiner Meinung nach geht Windows in die richtige Richtung, nämlich dass alles etwas direkter und einfacher ist.


----------



## Liza (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



Meai schrieb:


> @liza, ich hab mir den Livestream angesehen und Win8 braucht schonmal halb soviel Ram wie Win7. (im Moment 280MB, was sogar an abgespeckte Linuxalternativen rankommt)



Ich hab Videos dazu gesehen, finde es ja auch gut das Windows 8 weniger Ram brauch, daher sage ich ja das mich Windows 8 auch interessiert. Nur möchte ich einige Dinge ungerne im System haben die ich nicht nutzen werde. Man kann ein System nie allen recht machen. Jeder hat mal was zu meckern! Nur gibt man dem User die Möglichkeit, Elemente/Features zu deaktivieren spricht man damit viel mehr Benutzer an.



> Aber wie du merkst bin ich schon ein Fan von Windows 8. Ich bin voll der Meinung dass zb. der Internet Explorer ein Teil des Betriebssystems sein sollte und nicht ein Extraprogramm das jeder selbst installieren muss. (ich benutze Chrome im Moment) In Win8 ist das Ding voll integriert und man kann das Ding tatsächlich ordentlich benutzen im Fullscreen, ohne störende UI Elemente.


Der Internet Explorer ist schon jetzt fester Bestandteil von Windows, man kann Ihn lediglich unter Windows-Funktionen deaktivieren. Was auch in Windows 8 funktioniert. Und hier kann ich dir ehrlich sagen das ist mit eines der ersten Dinge die ich nach einer Windows Installation mache. Da einfach die Konkurrenz ala Firefox, Opera und Chorme bedeutend besser ist.



> Und dann kommt erst dieses Andocken! Man kann beliebige Applikationen an andere Applikationen links oder rechts andocken. Das muss man gesehen haben, finde ich schon toll. Es stimmt schon, dass es eine Tabletisierung ist, aber im guten Sinn. Wer will schon ständig irgendwelche Icons suchen und in Untermenüs herumkramen? Meiner Meinung nach geht Windows in die richtige Richtung, nämlich dass alles etwas direkter und einfacher ist.


Naja das Andocken ist mehr eine Art Spielkram, halt für die Touchbedienung. Für den einen nützlich für den anderen nicht. Ich zumindestens habe mein Windows 7 strukturiert und aufgeräumt (sowohl in den Ordnern, auf den Festplatten und auch auf dem Desktop) daher weiß ich auch wo was ist und finde alles recht zügig. Daher würde ich Metro ect halt einfach nicht benötigen. da geht's sicher noch vielen anderen genau so.


----------



## Rudiratlos (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Win7 ist Vista SP3, und Win8 wird Win7 SP2 werden ! Oder erwartet irgendwer etwas wirklich neues ?
Asso, soll ja so sein, das aus "Technischen" gründen DX12 nur auf Win 8 geht !


----------



## jojo0077 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> Win7 ist Vista SP3, und Win8 wird Win7 SP2 werden ! Oder erwartet irgendwer etwas wirklich neues ?
> Asso, soll ja so sein, das aus "Technischen" gründen DX12 nur auf Win 8 geht !


 
Ganz toller Beitrag. Jetzt bin ich viel schlauer als vorher


----------



## Mr Bo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Wahrscheinlich mal wieder ein noch überzeugter XP User ......

Bin mal sehr gespannt wie sich Win 8 macht. Kommt erst mal auf die Virtuelle Maschine zum testen und sollte das Erfolgreich sein darf es mal auf meinen priv. Laptop.....


----------



## jojo0077 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Können mal ein paar Leute schreiben wie sie Win8 installiert haben?
VM oder richtig auf ne eigene Partition?
Ich würd mir halt ungerne mein Win7 damit zerschießen


----------



## matty2580 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Also ich habe es gerade auf mein S205 Netbook installiert.(ist neu)
Benutze doch die VirtualBox aus meinem Post.
Downloads - VirtualBox


----------



## winpoet88 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Ich konnte an win 8 nichts entdecken, was ich unbedingt brauche........und die klassische Oberfläche (ohne Metro+Touchscreen) sieht fast aus wie die von win7 ! Mal sehen, aber bis jetzt haut mich win 8 nicht vom Hocker !!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## jojo0077 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

@ matty2580
Ja mit VirtualBox probier ichs grad. Aber die Windows Installation startet nicht.
Es kommt immer der Win Boot Manager und sagt:
"Windows faild to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
usw..."

Was mach ich falsch? Sry nutze das Programm zum 1. Mal.

Edit:
Hab übrigens ne 45GB Festplatte auf meiner 2. HDD erstellt und 2GB Ram freigegeben. Beim ersten Starten der VM hab ich dann das iso file ausgewählt und dann komm ich bis zum Boot Manager. Ist übrigens 64Bit. Läuft das unter VM?


----------



## Jakob (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Ich persönlich halte viele der Detaillösungen außerordentlich interessant und nützlich.
Ich finde es absolut ungerechtfertigt alles Neue ohne sich damit richtig beschäftigt zu haben zu verteufeln.
Wenn ihr die Funktionen nicht braucht ist das doch kein Problem, dann nutzt ihr eben XP, Vista oder 7. Daran will und kann euch doch niemand helfen. Ich persönlich werde Windows 8 nutzen, wenn es rauskommt. Es wird nie so sein, dass ein Produkt auf den ersten Blick alle überzeugt, dass ist quasi unmöglich. Aber wartet doch bitte mit den "Anschuldigungen", bis ihr euch selbst ein *fundiertes* Bild gemacht habt.
Danke


----------



## matty2580 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> @ matty2580
> Ja mit VirtualBox probier ichs grad. Aber die Windows Installation startet nicht.
> Es kommt immer der Win Boot Manager und sagt:
> "Windows faild to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
> ...



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich mit den VM nicht gut auskenne.
Deswegen habe ich Windows 8 lieber auf mein Netbook installiert.
Wenn die Installation mit VirtualBox nicht gut geht, probiere mal Virtual PC aus.
http://www.tim-bormann.de/virtuelle-machine-mittels-virtualbox/http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/de-de/details.aspx?FamilyID=04d26402-3199-48a3-afa2-2dc0b40a73b6


----------



## jojo0077 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Hm ok danke!


----------



## Liza (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



Jakob schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte viele der Detaillösungen außerordentlich interessant und nützlich.
> Ich finde es absolut ungerechtfertigt alles Neue ohne sich damit richtig beschäftigt zu haben zu verteufeln.
> Wenn ihr die Funktionen nicht braucht ist das doch kein Problem, dann nutzt ihr eben XP, Vista oder 7. Daran will und kann euch doch niemand helfen. Ich persönlich werde Windows 8 nutzen, wenn es rauskommt. Es wird nie so sein, dass ein Produkt auf den ersten Blick alle überzeugt, dass ist quasi unmöglich. Aber wartet doch bitte mit den "Anschuldigungen", bis ihr euch selbst ein *fundiertes* Bild gemacht habt.
> Danke


 
Das stimmt schon, ein gutes Feature ist die direkte einbindung von ISO Images in ein Virtuelles laufwerk, das macht Tools wie Deamon überflüssig. Auch das erstellen virtueller HDD's ist klasse. Ich verfluche ja nun nicht alles, gibt auch positive Aspekte.


----------



## JoshuaNRW (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

_*Angetestet und für nicht gut befunden!*_
Also auch wenn der Ansatz gut ist aber definitiv nichts für mich!!!
Mir extra einen Touchscreen kaufen und den ganzen Tag mit ausgestreckten Armen am Rechner arbeiten und den Monitor reinigen? Hallo??
Für Tablets, Smartphones, ok aber als Desktopoberfläche für den heimischen PC oder den Laptop?
Alleine das schreckt mich doch sehr ab anders wie es bei Windows7 war.....
Werde wohl oder Übel wenn es bei dem Design, der Oberfläche bleibt solange wie es geht an "*7" *festhalten.

Mal wieder eine Meinung von vielen.......


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Lade gerade die 32bit Version und den Vpc von Mircosaft runter... mal sehen obs was geworden ist!
werde sobald alles installiert und betriebsbereit ist, berichten...


----------



## Thunderhawk1980 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



JoshuaNRW schrieb:


> _*Angetestet und für nicht gut befunden!*_
> Also auch wenn der Ansatz gut ist aber definitiv nichts für mich!!!
> Mir extra einen Touchscreen kaufen und den ganzen Tag mit ausgestreckten Armen am Rechner arbeiten und den Monitor reinigen? Hallo??
> Für Tablets, Smartphones, ok aber als Desktopoberfläche für den heimischen PC oder den Laptop?
> ...



Voll und ganz deiner Meinung habe es mal eben direkt auf meinem Lappi drauf gehauen und nach ner stunde gleich wieder weg damit und Win 7 wieder drauf ( wollte win7 eh mal frische install machen )


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

kann mir jemand sagen warum ich nur mit 250kb lade? habe eine 4MB leitung -.-


----------



## akflens (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

hm ich bekomme beim Installieren auf meiner Virtuellen Maschine immer diesen Fehler
: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

@akflens: hast du den VirtuPc vom Startpost genommen? versuch mal ne andere: VirtualBox - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## akflens (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Ja hatte ich. Hab auch gerade in einem Amerikanischen Support Forum gelesen, dass es damit Probleme geben kann und man VirtualBox versuchen soll.

Danke für den Link


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

-.- Microsoft ist derzeit sooo extrem überlastet! ich lade mit 200-500kb statt mit 3-4MB -.-


----------



## der_flamur (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

So, seit 10 Uhr bin ich am rumtesten. Mein Notebook musste mal herhalten, und DiRT3 ebenfalls. Treiber etc. können von Windows 7 fast ohne Einschränkung genutzt werden. Die Ribbon-Oberfläche empfinde ich als nicht gelungen, dafür aber die neuen Features, womit Extraprogramme vollkommen überflüssig sind. Die Metro-UI ist wirklich klasse mit dem Steuerkreuz zu bedienen. Am liebsten schnell ein Tablet mit Windows 7 ausleihen und Windows 8 darauf testen. Da ich das aber nicht habe, gebe ich mich mit meinem WP7 zufrieden. Was ich aber vermisse ist das "alte" Startmenü...


----------



## akflens (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



Rurdo schrieb:


> @akflens: hast du den VirtuPc vom Startpost genommen? versuch mal ne andere: VirtualBox - Download - CHIP Online



Läuft nun, vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## BlueLaser (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

gleich mal runterladen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

nun mein anderer thread wurde mal ganz Klar ignoriert. dann eben hier

Erstmal die 32bit fassung lässt sich nicht auf ein 64bit Host mit einer virtual machine installieren.Lösung 64bit nehmen.

Ersteindruck es ist ein smartphone und tablet system. DOLL UND DAS BEIM DESKTOP
Nungut man muss auf desktop *APP* drücken, 3d flip naja explorer auf und ribbon, wo zum verdamten geier sind die ordner optionen , nirgends in sicht.also bleibt es bei ribbon und wenig rechtsklick.
Damit kann man leben, was mir besonders störrt das es kein startmenü mehr gibt man muss im app lobby so nen ich das mal. unter apps suchen, steht nur search da.
so fein, dann fragte ich mich wieso ich kein ton habe grund windows kann kein treiber finden, bei einer V machine nichtmal die grundtreiber sind dabei ?????
Scheint so als ob microsoft die altlasten im treiberpaket weggelssen hatt. Adee hardwarekompaktiblität.
Nichtmal den uralten realtek lan treiber ist drin, die brückendurchleitung wird auf vm nicht unterstützt.
nun ohne *aktivierung* läuft nix, und das bei einer *BETA*
Ist ja noch OK, wie ich befürchtet habe in einen thread von mir in diesen Forum, Vor ner Woche was wieder ignoriert und mit unverständniss gelobt wurde. ich sag ja nix wahres
hatt Microsoft genau das gemacht was fast keiner haben will, das system ist ein allround lösung für tablets smartphones und PC daus, das mag eine bediehnungs erleichterung sein. Aber jeden PC kenner wird es nerven.

Was fehlt
1 eine option das man ein startmenü hatt. bsp doppelklick für metro ansicht, einfach klick programmliste und systemsteuerung
2 wiso wird immernoch auf bibliotheken gesetzt, symnbolleiste als arbeitsplatzt am desktoprand. das fehlt einfach.
3 auf der superbar, bescheuerter name, ein knöpfchen für herunterfahren
4 bei der metro ansicht eine option wo man direkt zum desktop startet statt immer zuerst metro und dann auf desktop drücken muss.
5 auf der metro oberfläche ein knöpfschen wo steht abmelden, standby herunterfahren. ich hab nee halbe stunde nach dem ausschalten gesucht ,wo war der unter dem anmeldenamen. ja darauf kommt man als Desktopnutzer ja auch. scheiss smartphones.
5 Wo ist die GPU virtualisierung,die fehlt wieder.

Zuletzt kommt noch die PC installation die mir mit der Abwärttzkompaktiblität hilft dann noch browser und netztwerk kompaktiblität, da erwarte ich keine probleme und natürlich die kopierzeiten vom Onlinefestplatte und zurück.

Was gut ist taskmnager, wirkt aufgeräumter, ram nutzung beachtlich besser.
Weil ich es bisher nur auf einer VM hatte und damit desen inkompaktiblität läuft nicht rund, verbraucht viel haubtspeicher bei mein system.De VM selbst nicht nur eben halt der Host.wird es eng.
Achja alle programme haben eine bemerkung sie sind für touchscreen und tablet ausgelegt.
Als desktop nutzer sind diese auch zu verwenden aber nervig , der tenor ist wenig rechtsklick viel rumschieben.

bei win 7 fehlen mir die symbolleisten am desktoprand, arbeitsplatzt und alle laufwerke direck wählen können.
bei win 8 fehlt dazu noch das startmenü.
Den store kann sich ms sonstwo hinschieben.Die MS intregierten Neuen Programme basieren zu sehr auf tablets, als desktop nutzer und maus tasta kaum nutzbar. man braucht ein touchscreen und oder zeichen brett mit stift.Das ursprüngliche tablet mit stift fürs technische zeichnen am PC.Ist was feines.

also ein touchscreen und handgefuchtel am Bildschirmn tue ich mir am desktiop PC nicht an.Da mus microsoft einiges als Option dazu tun.


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

meinst du erst dass ich die 32bit version unnötig runtergeladen habe? -.-


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

jepp musst die 64bit nehmen. ich habe um 3 uhr alle gedownloadet , man wieder ein denglish.


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Musste bei der VirtualBox noch IO-APCI aktivieren in den Optionen, ansonsten hatte ich eine Hal_Initialization_Failed-Meldung. 

Erster persönlicher Eindruck ... naja Handy-Menü in Groß.


----------



## spionkaese (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Bei mir lief nur die 32bit version auf 64bit host (virtualbox). Wobei das ein virtualbox fehler war, vielleicht ist das iso Image auch fehlerhaft.
Insgesamt nicht schlecht, leider nur ohne apps (ich weigere mich einen anderen Browser als Chrome oder Chromium zu benutzen).
Die Menüs sind übersichtlich und ein bisschen Rentner-Handy mäßig.


----------



## der_flamur (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

So.. Ich wollt mal ein paar Spiele testen: Es startete überhaupt keins 
Natoll. Gut, dass das nur eine Preview-Version ist. Sonst hätt ich Windows 8 sofort wieder runtergeschmissen.


----------



## Papa (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

[FONT=&quot]Hmm, jede 2. Windows-Version ist schlecht, sagt man, und Windows 7 finde ich ganz gut, auch wenn manche Features in gewissen Situationen nerven. Also warten wir auf Windows 9, bis wir wieder zu schlagen.
[/FONT]


----------



## matty2580 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



byaliar schrieb:


> also ein touchscreen und handgefuchtel am Bildschirmn tue ich mir am desktiop PC nicht an.





Papa schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Hmm, jede  2. Windows-Version ist schlecht, sagt man, und Windows 7 finde ich ganz  gut, auch wenn manche Features in gewissen Situationen nerven. Also  warten wir auf Windows 9, bis wir wieder zu schlagen.[/FONT]


Diesen "Zyklus" glaube ich auch langsam erkennen zu müssen.
Aber gebt Windows 8 bitte eine Chance......
Es ist ja nur eine frühe Preview-Version.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass Microsoft die finale Version noch ändert.


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Hey, bei mir bricht der Download dauernd ab!
Hier ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal was ich mache, ob 32 oder 64bit -.-
schon mehrmals versucht... unterschiedliche Ladefortschritte... also kein schema oder so!


----------



## matty2580 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Die News mit dem Download hat sich schnell verbreitet, und nun sind die Server überlastet.


----------



## Arroxlight (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Ich find diese Metro Oberflächige na ja wer sie will soll sie haben aber das man sie anscheinend nicht deaktivieren kann 

aber ma schauen wer weiss vielleicht wirds da ne möglichkeit geben.


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

hmm, jetzt gehts anscheinend... die Metro oberfläche kann man eh deaktivieren! aber immoment weiß ich noch nicht wie


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, jetzt gehts anscheinend... die Metro oberfläche kann man eh deaktivieren! aber immoment weiß ich noch nicht wie



Das hoffe ich auch gerade xD

Hey, wobei, das ist ganz cool gemacht !


----------



## Mr Bo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

der größte Mist den MS da rausgebracht hat.
Früher haben sich alle über Vista aufgeregt, bin gespannt wie es diesmal mit Windows 8 sein wird. 
Für mich der totale Schuss in Ofen.

Da muss sich MS ein besseres Konzept einfallen lassen um sich auf dem Tablet PC Markt gegen Android behaupten zu können.


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Wird gerade installiert... bin gerade sooo gespannt auf Win 8


----------



## Rizoma (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Für mich ist dieses Win8 ein Win7 mit Tablet/Smartphone Benutzeroberfläche da ich diese aber nicht brauche bleibe ich bei Win7 auch die Videos die ich bisher gesehen habe ist das Win8 in meinen Augen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch ein griff ins Klo.


----------



## Mr Bo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Wird gerade installiert... bin gerade sooo gespannt auf Win 8


bin gespannt wie lange du es drauf lässt


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> Wird gerade installiert... bin gerade sooo gespannt auf Win 8



war ich auch, aber jede 5 Minuten friert die Metro UI ein, man füllt sich wie in Windows Phone 7, 3.6 GB griff ins KLO

Morgen, wird Windows 7 oder Linux installiert, hab kein Bock mehr auf 8 

Oh hab jetzt schon 4 Neuinstallation mit meiner SSD ist das schlimm?


----------



## Rizoma (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

übrigens wenn noch jemand das teil im betrieb sehen will ohne sich den download von Win8 an zu tun hier ist nen nettes Video von Chip http://video.chip.de/12819690/Screencast_Windows8_flash.flv


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

hmm... gerade gesehen dass dieses Vollidiotenprogramm den Speicher auf C aufgebraucht hat-.- musste neu installieren... diesmal aber auf D


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... gerade gesehen dass dieses Vollidiotenprogramm den Speicher auf C aufgebraucht hat-.- musste neu installieren... diesmal aber auf D



xD, gib dir keine mühe, das Ding ist Bullshit !


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

ich wills trotzdem ausprobieren... muss ja nicht jeder kacke finden #

hmm, bin gerade am Anfang... werde dann berichten !


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Hahahaha ich melde mich grad aus Windows 8 und muss euch echt zustimmen  soo ein **** BS hätt ich mir jetzt nicht erwartet--- wer kommt auf die Idee die Windows 7 Phone Oberfläche für nen PC zu nutzen -.- xD


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> Hahahaha ich melde mich grad aus Windows 8 und muss euch echt zustimmen  soo ein **** BS hätt ich mir jetzt nicht erwartet--- wer kommt auf die Idee die Windows 7 Phone Oberfläche für nen PC zu nutzen -.- xD



benutz es mal länger, trotz SSD friert der Desktop, alle 5 Minuten ein. Kopiervorgänge sind auch eine Qual …


----------



## Rurdo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

ja bei mir is auch alles langsam geworden -.- ist aber erst die Alpha


----------



## biohaufen (14. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> ja bei mir is auch alles langsam geworden -.- ist aber erst die Alpha



und sogar Vista ist dagegen Turbo xD


----------



## Liza (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Was mir gerade noch einfällt, dieses Metro dingens da wird auch nichts für Firmen werden. Die brauchen so einen überflüssigen Kram nicht.



byaliar schrieb:


> so fein, dann fragte ich mich wieso ich kein ton habe grund windows kann kein treiber finden, bei einer V machine nichtmal die grundtreiber sind dabei ?????
> Scheint so als ob microsoft die altlasten im treiberpaket weggelssen hatt. Adee hardwarekompaktiblität.
> Nichtmal den uralten realtek lan treiber ist drin, die brückendurchleitung wird auf vm nicht unterstützt.
> nun ohne *aktivierung* läuft nix, und das bei einer *BETA*
> Ist ja noch OK, wie ich befürchtet habe in einen thread von mir in diesen Forum, Vor ner Woche was wieder ignoriert und mit unverständniss gelobt wurde. ich sag ja nix wahres


 
Also ich hab sowohl Ton in der Virtuellen als auch meine Realtek Netzwerkkarte wurde erkannt. Habe die freie VM von Oracle (Virtuel Box) genutzt.
Windows habe ich sowohl in der 32 als auch in der 64 Bit getestet, und bei beiden gingen die Treiber.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

ich habe auch Vbox genommen, und da hörrte ich nix und kam nicht in internet.
aber mein fazit steht im einen anderen thread.
Ich fass mal zusammen.
Vortile von win 8
es ist tablet tauglich
es knn auf smartphones genutzt werden, deaktivierter desktop.
am desktop gibt es für dumme optionen, vertraue Microsoft wir kümmern umns um die probleme. fehlerberichterstattung wird automatisch weitergegeben und man bekommt die meldung zu wartenbis die Lösung gefunden ist.kurz der windows update report wird benutzerfreundlicher beschrieben.Doll

Was fehlt
1 symbolleisten
2 Startmenü
3 Settings sind nicht im controll panel verlinkt
4 ich glaub es nicht abmelden und herunterfahren sind Nicht im taskmanager
5 abmelden und herunterfahren fehlt auf der metro oberfläsche, 
6 die metro oberfläsche äla start menü ist buggy
7 man muss im grunde Online sein um win 8 nutzen zu können
8 man wird genötigt facebook twitter und windows live ID (@hotmail,@live) zu verbinden.
9 der explorer ist im grunde der windows internet explorer. Die suche wird aufs internet ausgeweitet und man kann alles online stellen aus dem explorer heraus ich seh da ein sicherheitsproblem.
10 Die Ribbon oberfläsche ist nur solala und eigendlich im grunde überflüssig. der rechtsklick war und ist ausreichend
11 Windows kann archive öffnen, also ist im grunde winzip mit drin ohne erweiterung zu winrar
12 ordneroptionen sind nur mit generellen einstellungen zu ändern.
13 eine klassisches menü für profis gibt es nicht.
14 Hardware konfigurationen also gerätemanager sind nur umständlich zwischen metro und controllpanel und advance zu erreichen, die settings menü ist buggy weil es aufn desktop per mouse over nicht immer geht.
15 das startmenü fehlt schmerzhaft
16 programmliste wird nur auf tastenkürzel zuverlässig angezeigt, als Vollbild
17 alle neu installierten programme werden auf der metro oberfläsche verlinkt, wieso kommt es mir so vor als ob Microsoft lediglich das startmenü als vollbild erstellt hatt?
18 Vorteil windows 7 treiber machen keine Probleme
19 Es gibt wieder probleme mit Audiozuweisung, primäre soundausgabe wird auf bestimmte programme begrenzt.Daher kann es zu tonausfällen kommen.
20 netztlaufwerke werden nur als FTP und HTTP erkannt, eine webdav läst sich nicht im explorer einbinden sondern muss als netztlaufwerk verbunden werden. Was aber bei vielen Online HDD nicht geht.Es wäre sonst ein webspace
Virtual HDD und virtual PC habe ich mal ausgelassen.
Das grobe mal erläutert


----------



## semimasta (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Wann wird endlich die ver****te Registry über Bord geworfen, damit das OS endlich nicht mehr nach längerer Zeit immer träger wird....

Cya Yakup


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. September 2011)

Ich bin ja gespannt ob Windows das hin bekommt was ich an Ubuntu so göttlich fand:
Zeit, Daten etc im Hintergrund integriert.


----------



## DAEF13 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Ich habs grad mal auf eine 20GB Partition meiner HDD geschoben (16GB sind aber jetzt schon voll)...

Ich möchte mal ein kurzes Fazit schreiben:
Es ist schnell wie... - selbst auf meiner EcoGreen rennt es besser als jedes Vista oder 7 das ich je installiert hatte.
Das Design gefällt mir auch.
Als Desktop ein Win 7 und als Start"leiste" die schicke Oberfläche von WP7 - lecker
Die Kompatiblität ist dank NT6 auch wie bei Vista und 7, bis jetzt hat alles funktioniert. 


Ich glaube an Win8! Selbst wenn die Medien es wieder so schlecht machen, wie einst bei Vista - ich kaufe es auf jeden Fall, vielleicht sogar in den ersten Tagen nach dem Verkaufsstart


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich habs grad mal auf eine 20GB Partition meiner HDD geschoben (16GB sind aber jetzt schon voll)...
> Ich möchte mal ein kurzes Fazit schreiben:
> Es ist schnell wie... - selbst auf meiner EcoGreen rennt es besser als jedes Vista oder 7 das ich je installiert hatte.Das Design gefällt mir auch.
> Als Desktop ein Win 7 und als Start"leiste" die schicke Oberfläche von WP7 - lecker Die Kompatiblität ist dank NT6 auch wie bei Vista und 7, bis jetzt hat alles funktioniert.
> Ich glaube an Win8! Selbst wenn die Medien es wieder so schlecht machen, wie einst bei Vista - ich kaufe es auf jeden Fall, vielleicht sogar in den ersten Tagen nach dem Verkaufsstart



Hört sich doch gut an
Ich denke ich werde aber bis zum RC (wenn einer kommt) warten mit dem Antesten, denn dann werden alle Funktionen implementiert sein.


----------



## biohaufen (15. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich doch gut an
> Ich denke ich werde aber bis zum RC (wenn einer kommt) warten mit dem Antesten, denn dann werden alle Funktionen implementiert sein.



Hmm hab ne SSD und es läuft grottig


----------



## (@ze) (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Seltsam, ich bekomme die 64bit Version nicht  in Virtual Box zum laufen. Schon 2 mal neu gedownloadet, da ich einen defekten Download vermutete.
Dafür funktioniert die 32er bestens. Und das mit Vista 64.

Was mir gefällt (nein nicht das Metro!), ist, daß das Win8 selbst in einer VM sehr flott ist. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich die Preview mal direkt installieren 
und auf den RC warten. Obwohl Win7 RC auch schnell war, hat mich die Finale nicht wirklich bewegt Vista zu wechseln.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Hmm hab ne SSD und es läuft grottig



Läuft es zu langsam?


----------



## DAEF13 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Hmm hab ne SSD und es läuft grottig


 
Merkwürdig, bei den/euch anderen läuft es scheinbar überwiegend schlecht
Naja, ich wollte es eh nur kurz ausprobieren, aber glaubt mir, selbst mit net 5400er Platte läuft es ganz gut - hätte ich noch ne SSD würde ich es dort mal antesten, vielleicht ist Win 8 noch nicht auf SSD's angepasst (wie Win NT6.x in seiner Ursprungsform)...


----------



## AnthraX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Ich fände es gut wenn man man dieses Metrokrams am anfang da startenkönnte wie das medaiCenter. Dies hat ja auch ein eigenes Design. Man stelle sich vor die XP MCE wäre nur damit gestartet... aber Metro könnte gut sein wenn man es starten kann WENN man will und nciht immer. die meisten starten ihren PC (ja es geht ja um PCs) und wollen dann losarbeiten/zocken (wie auch immer) und nicht immer erst den "desktop" knop drücken. 
Das wäre ein klarer Rückschritt. Aber ich denke MS wird sich das alles genau anhorchen was es da an kritik gibt. Und ich finde die Lösung die ich mir denke sehr gut. Ein "metro" programm auf dem "PC windows 8", welches dann halt diese neue Oberfläche öffnet. vllt will aber MS auch das man sich an dieses "neue" Design gewöhnt und es deshalb immer mitstartet. Vllt bringt es ja einige Vorteile mit sich wenn man erst ein mal dran gewöhnt ist. Wir werden sehen. Ich bin immernoch für meine Idee


----------



## AnthraX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

einer der Vistajünger?ich hatte auch lange ein Sauberes,aufgeräumtes Vista Ultimate, und war sehr zufrieden. es hat bei meinen persönlichen Speedtests auch alles in den Schatten gestellt. Aber wenn Vista erstmal ein bisschen zugemüllt war wurde es zu schnell langsam. Dazu direct X 11 und nicht zulezt die neugier hatte mich zu 7 wechseln lassen


----------



## blackout24 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Wann merken die dummen Entwickler mal, dass ein 27 Zoll Monitor kein beschissenes Tablet ist und ein Telefon schon garnicht.
Kann mir ja mal versuchen mir den an den Kopf zu halten und rein zu sprechen. Die Produktivität steigert das ganz bestimmt nicht wird einfach nur vertablettisiert. Wie soll das den auf Dual Monitor Lösungen aussehn?  Da finde ich das Gnome 3.0.2 noch am durchdachtesten ist von den Desktrop umgebungen die Hirarchische Menüs und Panel über Board schmeissen.


----------



## DAEF13 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Aber wenn Vista erstmal ein bisschen zugemüllt war wurde es zu schnell langsam. Dazu direct X 11 und nicht zuletzt die neugier hatte mich zu 7 wechseln lassen


 
Bei mir lief es immer sehr schnell, was aber wohl an der SSD liegt.
In letzter Zeit hab ich aber Probleme mit der Stabilität (die jetzt auch bei Win8 auftreten) - entweder ist wieder etwas beim Ram (Ram und Prozessor neu), bei der Graka (neu) oder bei der SSD (3/4 Jahr alt) kaputt - wie gerne hätte ich jetzt einen Rechner mit der Leistung eines PC's, der Zuverlässigkeit eines Mac's und dem Preis einer Konsole...


Aus oben genannten Gründen hab ich Win 8 jetzt mal näher betrachtet - es scheint sehr empfindlich auf Ram Probleme zu reagieren - zu empfindlich - oder es liegt am Grafiktreiber, was ich aber so gut wie ausschliessen

Positiv/Neutral: Genau genommen ist es nur Win 7 mit der ungewohnten Metro UI, eigentlich nichts besonderes/positives, aber es ist recht schnell
Negativ: recht instabil (ist ja auch eine Alphaversion), Skype und ICQ funktionieren nicht


----------



## Kryptonite (19. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wann merken die dummen Entwickler mal, dass ein 27 Zoll Monitor kein beschissenes Tablet ist und ein Telefon schon garnicht.
> Kann mir ja mal versuchen mir den an den Kopf zu halten und rein zu sprechen. Die Produktivität steigert das ganz bestimmt nicht wird einfach nur vertablettisiert. Wie soll das den auf Dual Monitor Lösungen aussehn?  Da finde ich das Gnome 3.0.2 noch am durchdachtesten ist von den Desktrop umgebungen die Hirarchische Menüs und Panel über Board schmeissen.


 
Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, was die vertablettisierung  angeht. Bei den "verbesserten" Oberflächen mit Metro und ribbon und so schiesst mir vor allem in den Kopf, wie mühsam das wird, das zeugs nach der windowsneuinstallation jeweils wieder zu deaktivieren


----------



## MARIIIO (20. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 8 Developer Preview seit heute 2.00 Uhr als Download verfügbar*

Am besten sieht man die Vertablettisierung (Finde, das ist ein Kandidat für das Unwort des Jahres) beim Wetterbericht (In der ARD, glaube ich): Vorher lief die Grafik immer von allein durch bzw. wurde von einem anderen Mitarbeiter durchgeklickt. Mit seinem tollen neuen Touchscreen muss der Moderator jetzt alles selbst machen, dauert länger, steht oft im Bild, manchmal klappts mit dem touch dann doch nicht so ganz, ich frage mich, WARUM MUSS MAN ES DANN TROTZDEM MACHEN WENNS AUGENSCHEINLICH DOCH NUR NACHTEILE HAT???

Ebenso wäre ein Touchscreen am PC mmn echt fehl am Platz. Da ist die Maus doch viel bequemer...


----------

